# mosquito



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

does any one know what the ice is like on this lake. i would like to fish there sat and sun if good


----------



## ggrem (Feb 8, 2006)

As of yesterday at around 2 there was one shanty set up about 200 yards south of the causeway. There were a couple of spots with open water down by the dam. Talked to the crew up at the Causeway bait and he informed me of this. It should be okay by sat. and sunday especially with the cold temps at night but make sure that you drill as you go to make sure things are safe. He said that the ice was between 2 1/2 and 3" up where the shanty was set up.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks for the informtion i hope is is good for sat


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Yes! Thanks for the info!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lookie who comes around during ice season


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yes, there is a little open water. only because the water fowl have kept it open. i chipped thru 2 places today and it is 3 to 4" off the state park beach and walnut run. this photo was taken on the east side of the dam.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the report and pic!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

cant wait. going up there in the mornig to check it out. i herd there fishing on milton so i hope this cold stuff lasts. if you happen to be there. look for the dome tent with ogf on the side. :B the fish master !#


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

what time you going up Fish Master. And where will you be at. I am planning on going up late morning with my son. Maybe off the cemetary.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well i went this morning down by the dam, caught a perch and a gill on waxies thats about it.!# prolly going out next sunday towards the graveyard. ill be in the green jets coat. just look for the 2 guys in a dome tent.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

dink perch gills and eyes


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics guys.....makes me want to get back out.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

hit me up we can getr together. hoping the ice comes back. bout to go north to mi if this weather keeps up like this... lets all do the snow dance.[







[/IMG]


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

has anyone been out on the lake like to go thise weekend if good


----------

